# Tory Burch Reva Flats, Break in period question?



## Cheryl

I just got my first pair of Reva's and I LOVE them, However, They are killing the my feet  the top part of the shoe mainly by the top of my pinky toe hurts when i have them on, I just got them this morning and only have worn them about 10 mins around the house. I dont want to go wear them out in fear that I will die, lol

Do these shoes typically break in or is this abnormal? The length is right so I know they are my size. They are leather and I know leather stretches with wear but will this part stretch too or are my feet just to thick? lol

So sad.. :cry:


----------



## chanel*liz

I think all flats have to be broken in - I have a pair of channel leather flats that hurt like crazy if I wear them for too long but they've stretched out little by little. It's the toe area on mine too so I'm thinking just have the toe box stretched out?


----------



## kohl_mascara

What type of leather did you buy?

I have five pairs of Tory flats and found out that calf skin are the most comfortable and don't need that long of a break in period (maybe a day of two of continuous wear. I do find that if I wear them all day - 12+ hours, the elastic part in the back digs into my heel and leaves a dent.)  Patent leather, on the other hand, is very "tight" and hurts my pinky toe like crazy with long periods of wear even though I've had them for years. I found buying a half size up helps.  Even though it's slightly bigger, the elastic parts keep the flat on tight. I also have other leathers like stingray and reptile which took about a week or two of continuous wear to fully break in.

Hope this helps.


----------



## kittykittycatcat

My TB flats are _really_ uncomfortable if I don't wear tights or socks with them.


----------



## suemb

Also, I definitely think Revas are for narrower feet...


----------



## Sloane_Ranger

I have really narrow feet so haven't experienced the toe problem. The back of my flats give me blisters all the time if I walk much of a distance.

To be honest I have never had a pair that are completely broken in.. no matter how much I wear them

They are cute though so I just try to put up with it


----------



## ferraritiffie

I find wearing them around with thick socks for a day or two breaks them in well. My pinkie toe got a huge blister when I first wore them out before I tried the socks thing.


----------



## CMM

I think it is normal to have a break in period. Just put a bandaid or blister block on your toe until it gets used to the shoe.


----------



## c0uture

My TB flats took a month or two to break into it. It was worth it though, they're really comfortable now!


----------



## tashacricket

I just got these in the mail (on sale, no less!!!) SO happy-

I have been eyeing them awhile and they are just as cute as can be. I never war flats, because I find them uncomfortable, but with the price on these I couldn't resist. 

I have worn them for two short sessions (walking a block to the store and back) and they are killing me! I ordered a 1/2 size larger, and they are a teensy too long- but the front part of the shoe is super tight. I did notice a small bit of improvement between the two wearings.

I was also wondering how long the breaking in period would be- I worry that because the Camo Revas are canvas over leather they will not stretch much.

Anyone have experience breaking in Revas of canvas and leather?


----------



## pquiles

I have a pair that I really like a lot, but the medallion presses against my toes when I try to wear it so it goes right back into it's box.


----------



## twinkie

ferraritiffie said:


> I find wearing them around with thick socks for a day or two breaks them in well. My pinkie toe got a huge blister when I first wore them out before I tried the socks thing.



Same here!  My DH looks at me like I'm nuts because I walk around the house in fluffy socks and my Revas, but it works!


----------



## lilobubbletea

twinkie said:


> Same here!  My DH looks at me like I'm nuts because I walk around the house in fluffy socks and my Revas, but it works!



This is exactly what I did but by accident.  I bought a pair to go to NY to wear and I thought it would take only one or 2 days to break them in BUT it was so cold there, I just wore them around the house as a pair of slippers and walla! Now they are uber comfy.


----------



## Torybri

lilobubbletea said:


> This is exactly what I did but by accident.  I bought a pair to go to NY to wear and I thought it would take only one or 2 days to break them in BUT it was so cold there, I just wore them around the house as a pair of slippers and walla! Now they are uber comfy.


That's what I've been doing too.  Thick sports sock and super cute Revas.  I'd never do this in public though.


----------



## DamierLover

Torybri said:


> That's what I've been doing too. Thick sports sock and super cute Revas. I'd never do this in public though.


 

*Would rather chew sand than do that in public...LOL*


----------



## Torybri

DamierLover said:


> *Would rather chew sand than do that in public...LOL*


Haha, I'm with you on that!  It's embarrassing enough wearing them with socks in the house


----------



## toobabyish

I've had my patent Revas since July and I FINALLY completely broke them in last week...  I read negative reviews about the patent leather Revas but decided to buy them anyway, :weird: and they hurt after only 30 minutes of wear...  I'm not sure if it's just the patent leather Revas, but I tried to wear them to work a few times but always ended up taking my shoes off under my desk because they hurt so much!  I stuffed them with socks when I didn't wear them, and I finally realized that I broke them in the other day after walking to my car from my office building without any pain.


----------



## Torybri

The black patent Revas are hard to break in but I accidentally found a way that helped me break mine in.  I was coming home from vacation and while packing I thought I would stuff something in my patent Revas to prevent to toes from getting squished.  I used my sunglasses case.  As I pushed it in the shape of the sunglasses case started to push on the shoes right above my big toe where it was hurting me but no where else on the shoe.  I couldn't believe it.  I used the sunglasses case in both shoes for 2 days each and now they are perfect


----------



## Torybri

Here's what the sunglass case in the Reva looks like


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I love the patent leather. Interesting to read these stories. I actually got mine a half size smaller since it was the only pair left online and I took them to be stretched. I haven't had a problem. The funny thing is that I have other Revas, leather, canvas, etc. that are true to size and half size larger that have given me more discomfort.


----------



## ame

I have to wrap my toes and the back of my feet in bandaids or medical cloth tape for a while to break ALL Shoes in, but the TBs took an excessively long time. If I go without wearing them a while I end up having to do the tape/bandaids for a few days again.


----------



## stardog

Are the patent just difficult to break in? I am debating purchasing these but are they true to size, does anyone own them? http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...2Bburch%26_requestid%3D10112%26N%3D4294966733


----------



## MJDaisy

i have 2 pairs. my 8.5 are a bit snug and REALLY hurt to break in. they still hurt sometimes.

my 9s were like 1 day to break in.

revas aren't the most comfortable flats in the world but i love them anyway!


----------



## Princess Pink

My TB Revas didn't stretch with wear (after six months of random trying), and hurt like **** when wearing, but my DH put a shoe stretching thingie inside (he could't stand to hear the drama anymore lol) and now they are perfect. So much so that I now want to get another pair


----------



## affairoftheart

My Revas killed my feet too! Especially my toes. My toes feels so sore after wearing them. 

Anyway, I just bought a shoe expander. Hopefully the break in will be successful! Revas are too pretty to be lying in the shoe closet!


----------



## devoted7

I have really wide feet (about 4' width). it took me a couple weeks to break them in, the more and more I wear them, they get better....I did size up 1/2 a size, which is a huge mistake for me. My reva's stretched out so much that they're too big on me now. My heels sometimes flop out of them. They look huge on my feet now! I also notice that the elastic irritates and sometimes inflames my skin! I bought a new pair of reva's TTS and they are a lot better!


----------



## bloggingbeauty

I adore my Reva's and they are pretty comfy once they break in, they broke in pretty easy for me because I wore them everywhere when I bought them!


----------



## L1nd483

Just put a shoe stretcher or something to make the shoe wider in your flats, and put them in the fridge for a day.. I've done this with a pair of flats once. Also, real patent leather is very hard to break in.


----------



## *Freetoes*

Have you tried the TB Eddie flats? I couldn't tolerate the Reva style due to pain in the toe box area. I purchased the Eddie glitter flats and it's like waking on air! These are the most comfortable flats I own. 

The SA also added a heel cushion when I bought them at Nordstrom's (white sticky thing) and no more heel slipping out either.


----------



## jfhave

I have 2 pairs and they have never gotten more comfortable mine hurt me in the same place yours do.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

It took several months to break in my Revas. They're comfortable now but the leather is getting pretty worn out, I probaby will have to throw them out soon.


----------



## _blush_

To be honest, I've had mine for a year now and they still hurt my pinky toe when I walk for a long time.. when I tried on the larger size it was too big for me! Guess I can't win!


----------



## nygrl

I just bought a pair of the tumbled leather Revas and they started out okay but the flats were killing me by the end of the day on the first day I wore them. Today was the third time I wore them out and although they still hurt, they aren't as bad. I think I'll completely break them in within the next few weeks.


----------



## deltalady

I've had my patent leather Revas for two years now and thought I'd broken them in.  Well I took them to Paris with me and after walking around for about 30 min, I had two HUGE blisters on my pinky toes. I ended up having to buy a random pair of sandals at Zara just so I could continue walking.  I was so mad!


----------



## Littleblackdot

My TBs hurt at the back too... I tired rubbing some candle wax at the edges of the back to reduce the friction... Helped a lot!!


----------



## toobabyish

I've had my TB Patent Revas for a year now and they STILL hurt after I wear them for more than an hour. Not only do they hurt, but they're already falling apart! The insole is coming out and gray residue comes out? It's weird...


----------



## MrsTeacherMrCop

I'll have mine a year next month and they also still hurt-in the front a little but mainly where the elastic is in the back. I wore them a lot, but I didn't abuse them and mine also seem to be falling apart. I had high hopes for these shoes too


----------



## ckb

My patent Revas took about a month or two to fully break in... they're so comfortable now though! So worth it.


----------



## purse_boots

Mine took almost a month to fully break in. 
On a side note, has anyone experienced the front part of the leather rubbing off? The rest of the shoe, as well as the bottom, still look fairly new, but the front part looks like it's falling apart. I don't know if it's cuz i'm clumsy and frequently tripping over my own foot, but the front looks pretty bad already


----------



## katieny

I don't think I will be buying them after reading all these reviews. My coworker wore hers for the first time today and I noticed she was standing on the back of them instead of having them all the way on. This was after less than an hour into the workday. I forgot to ask her if they hurt by the end of the day.


----------



## Dukeprincess

I have over 10 pairs of Reva flats in every material imaginable, and I have to say the break-in period for the patent ones was BRUTAL. So brutal, I ended up selling the 2 pairs I had.  The leather, suede, calf-hair and snake ones broke in after a few wears.  I do think they are worth the pain though!


----------



## Tiare

Metallic Pink (Bougainvillea) Revas I bought a few years ago: The most awesome looking and the most brutally torturous shoes ever.

Wore them twice and gave up.

I also have a pair of her platform flip flops and they too are incredibly great looking, but, destroy the tops of my feet. I just don't buy TB footwear any more.


----------



## Torybri

Dukeprincess said:


> I have over 10 pairs of Reva flats in every material imaginable, and I have to say the break-in period for the patent ones was BRUTAL. So brutal, I ended up selling the 2 pairs I had.  The leather, suede, calf-hair and snake ones broke in after a few wears.  I do think they are worth the pain though!


I agree, my patent ones killed for the first 6 month and still hurt a bit now 10 months later.  The tumbled leather and classic nappa leather ones are much easier to break in.  WOW 10 pairs of Revas.  I thought I was doing good with 5.


----------



## trueblue101

I just got mine on Monday and I have been wearing them around the house with THREE pairs of tube socks out to stretch them out. When I first got them the medallion was digging into to the top of my foot and the pain was awful but they are great now. I know you will look ridic for a while but I highly recommend this!


----------



## Torybri

trueblue101 said:


> I just got mine on Monday and I have been wearing them around the house with THREE pairs of tube socks out to stretch them out. When I first got them the medallion was digging into to the top of my foot and the pain was awful but they are great now. I know you will look ridic for a while but I highly recommend this!


That's not ridiculous at all.  I did the same time.


----------



## morepurse

I had mine for a year, but they are still not broken in


----------



## douceurdevivre

naachyan said:


> To be honest, I've had mine for a year now and they still hurt my pinky toe when I walk for a long time.. when I tried on the larger size it was too big for me! Guess I can't win!



I actually did size up 1/2 size because I couldn't bear how tight they were in the front and now that I've been wearing them for a year, it's become too loose


----------



## laquidnunc

I had mine for a year and they havent broken in  at first few hours it is comfy but any later than that, it hurts like hell. I love my revas. I ordered chelsea, lemme see how they fit.


----------



## PhillyLilly

Took mine about a month to break in.


----------



## Luxlynx

I have try to break them in for 2 months this summer and they are still kiling my feets so i have to use blister covers to not get wound on my feet.
So beautiful shoes and so painful.


----------



## CindySong

After all these reviews on how long it takes to break in, I think I will get the Caroline Elastic Trim Ballerina Flat instead because my friend said it is so comfortable you don't need to break it in! I have back issues and If I purchase the Reva with these walking issues I might need to find my local chiropractor!


----------



## trikhey_03

When i first got my TB reva's i wore them around the house with thick socks on for a week. The first time i wore them to the mall for a couple of hours, they started hurting my pinkies. But after that i have had no problem with them since.


----------



## Dr.Drew

I broke them in after almost a year, but if I wear them two days in a row my feet are a disaster!


----------



## misspurse

I had mine stretched out at a shoe repair shop and it made the shoes instantly more comfortable. there was no break in period.


----------



## Jeansbeans

I've had mine for over a year and they didn't seem to break in that much for me. My feet will start to hurt after wearing them for a while. I do have wide feet so I'm guessing they just don't stretch out that much.


----------



## MJDaisy

MJDaisy said:


> i have 2 pairs. my 8.5 are a bit snug and REALLY hurt to break in. they still hurt sometimes.
> 
> my 9s were like 1 day to break in.
> 
> revas aren't the most comfortable flats in the world but i love them anyway!



coming back to this thread. I have had 6 pairs of revas. i sold my 8.5, they were just too tight for my feet and really would hurt! I now only buy revas in a 9. ETA: I wear an 8 or 8.5 usually.


----------



## LouisNY

I nearly ordered a pair of black leather ones with gold, but after reading all your problems I am not sure. It seems they are not comfy for a lot of you guys. Hmm???


----------



## starshar

I finally jumped on getting my first label shoes even though i read reviews on it hurting. I thought i still ought to give it a try since i love the design really alot!

I wore it out two days ago and it gave me 4 nasty blisters! Each on the side of the feet. The ruched leather was pressing on my feet and all that walking probably created rubs & frictions and gave me all that blisters.

I have normal narrow feet. The size fits me perfect, a 9. I got my mum (a wide feet) to wear the flats for me occasionally and hope to season the ruched leather to make them soft.


----------



## affairoftheart

LouisNY said:


> I nearly ordered a pair of black leather ones with gold, but after reading all your problems I am not sure. It seems they are not comfy for a lot of you guys. Hmm???



Sadly, it have been uncomfortable for me.


----------



## Mellie2375

I have a pair of classic leather revas in a half size up from my normal size and they were really painful to break in. It took about 6 months before they were comfortable-they really hurt on the sides on the top/front of my foot (not in the back). I have tall TB wedges that were totally comfortable and needed no break in period. I don't think I would buy another pair of revas.


----------



## Maybi

I don't believe my gold revas got comfy at all after all this time, I just deal with it since I spent so much money on it.


----------



## Maybi

The caroline on the other hand is diff.  The flat ones are pretty comfy but of course I'm not running a marathon with them on.  I have 2 of those.  I got the caroline wedges and boy oh boy they really suck, they hurt sooo bad.  The elastic ideas is not good for wedge type.


----------



## Belgian22

Sheesh! I was considering making this purchase, but these sound like war stories! Hmmm...


----------



## Agg0727

The only pair of Tory's flats I can wear are the Eddie bows


----------



## BeauSolaire

In my experience I've found that the TB boots have the same issue, they are really uncomfortable and painful unless you try really hard to break them in. Otherwise, I began getting blisters after wearing them for 5 minutes! They are worth it though, so shiny and beautiful!


----------



## nv0514

The only tory flats I think are remotely comfortable are the caroline flats.  I love tory and I have 5 pairs of her shoes but they are all uncomfortable.  Not sure why I keep buying them.


----------



## VioletteWaits

Eep! I just purchased my first pair of Reva's and am super worried after reading all these comments. Hopefully I'll be able to break them in without an issue! They are too cute not to wear out and about!


----------



## VioletteWaits

Well, I got my Revas today and I was worried for no reason. I've been wearing them around the house this afternoon (no socks) and find them to be super comfty. Never fear ladies, there's hope, yet!

If you're really unsure, I'd definitely recommend trying them on in store first.


----------



## LABAG

I got my silver mettallic revas , the last pair around I think. They were 195.00 at Bloomingdales, and I love them! Now all revas have gone up to 235.00 -bummer....
I had the mouse (grey) leather revas , which I wore out and wanted a silver pair.They fit tts .


----------



## Gremlin

Why oh why are they so damn hard to wear in? 
I've had mine for a year now and I still haven't managed to wear them in. I wore them one night and they didn't give me too much trouble but now every time I try to wear them there is a bit of pressure at the front around the emblem and the rubbing makes my pinky  toes BURN. 

Am currently sitting on the bed with comical looking green striped fluffy socks on and Revas jammed over the top of them :weird:


----------



## allurella

i love my revas, but they were such a pain to break in & still give me blisters sometimes. but it's worth it because they're so pretty!


----------



## caramelize126

My revas didnt take any time to break in. They've always been very comfortable :weird:

I will say though, that the shoes are very delicate. Mine started falling apart after a few months of normal wear. I had the soles replaced with some sort of heavy duty rubber from bloomingdale's cobbler and they have now become the most comfortable and durable shoes I own


----------



## LouisNY

Just got my Revas (black/gold) two days ago and have worn them inside the house with and without socks for some time. Appart from being a little tight in the front, I find them quite comfy. Only downside, I can not wear them around the house anymore because the black rubber soles leave marks on my wooden floor


----------



## kitty butler

VioletteWaits said:


> Well, I got my Revas today and I was worried for no reason. I've been wearing them around the house this afternoon (no socks) and find them to be super comfty. Never fear ladies, there's hope, yet!
> 
> If you're really unsure, I'd definitely recommend trying them on in store first.


I have these but ive only worn a few times as its far too cold at the minute to venture out without socks and boots
the times ive worn them they seem fine but i did buy a half size bigger than usual??
(wellies this morning for the school run with all the snow and slush)


----------



## Gremlin

A question:

Has anyone ever cut the elastic in the back so that they put less forward-pressure on your foot? Does that make sense? So that your toes aren't being shoved right into the front of the shoe.

I ask this because I have a pair of black patent leather Reva's that I've had for ages. I bought them off a really suspicious website and have my doubts as to whether or they are genuine (if they aren't, they are very good copies) but I can't really sell them (wouldn't want to sell something that's fake).

They fit ok width wise and I believe it's the elastic that's causing me the problems. Should I cut/remove the elastic?


----------



## ppl16

It took about a week of use to completely break in. I wore them in NYC a few days during spring break a few weeks ago for 10+ hour days. The first day I got a few blisters but by the end of it all they were pretty well broken in and comfy.


----------



## aislinnh

It's weird because when I wear them on the weekends my flats don't hurt my feet at all, but when I wear them to school my feet literally turn all red and even though I put a band-aid on my pinkies they still hurt.


----------



## LABAG

wore my silver revas today-first time-as always they are a little painful, after a while, started feeling better latter. I love the silver.


----------



## TabiB

Thanks so much to the people who posted the tip about breaking Revas in with thick socks! I'm a retail manager, and in comfy shoes are a "no-go" for me. Wooly socks work like a charm!


----------



## Chrismis

I wore my black revas with the gold logo for the first time today. I told my coworkers my four inch heels are more comfortable than these. Lawd, I was hurting all day! I didn't want to get up from my desk once I made it to my office. Oh well...off to put on some extra thick socks to stretch these puppies out.


----------



## LouisNY

I wore my Revas (black/gold) yesterday for the first time for 7 hours. I was walking in them quite a lot and after 5 hours I had to put bandaids on my pinkies. But all in all it was not as hard as I expected


----------



## purseonal obsession

I saw a video on youtube on how to break in your shoes in about 5-10mins only. All you need is a hair dryer, thick socks (or you can layer them if needed), and of course the shoes  what you do is you put the socks on and wear the shoes with it. Set the hair dryer to low or medium hot then point it on top of your shoes, on the toe part. Do this for about 20-30 seconds, and wiggle your toes inside allowing the leather to stretch out. After that just walk around until the leather cools down. Remove the socks and check the sizing. You may repeat as needed. I've done this to 2 of my revas that I've bought .5in smaller and they worked perfectly!! You should def try it


----------



## welaura

Did anyone notice the patent leather ones were also squeaky when trying to break them in? Cannot tell if it is a bad pair and I should return or if it is also part of the breaking in process.


----------



## purseonal obsession

welaura said:


> Did anyone notice the patent leather ones were also squeaky when trying to break them in? Cannot tell if it is a bad pair and I should return or if it is also part of the breaking in process.



I have the quinn in patent black ones.. Yes they are a bit squeaky. Maybe because of the material since its patent leather?


----------



## CocoCherie

I just wear them a lot around the house and put bandaids on my feet when I first wear them outside. Of course they hurt a bit, but not that bad and after a week or so they're comfortable


----------



## Brodiesmum

Hi ladies, 

This is my first post... Long time lurker...

I am a 5.5 sometimes 6. I would like to buy a pair of black revas in a six. I actually haven't tried them on but I love the look and know that they would be perfect for work. Bit nervous about a purchase without trying them on. Would you be?

had been planning on using the 25percent off bloomies code but sadly TB is not included. I will be ordering online probably from bloomies as that means no sales tax for me and a nice 10percent cash back from my credit card company. And I find that bloomies do a decent job on returns.

Any tips for saving additional money?

Thanks!


----------



## babyj768

Mine took about 4-5 wear before they really felt comfortable and not hurt your feet! I even used it when I went to 1 mile hike at the hanging lake!!!


----------



## babyj768

Brodiesmum said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> This is my first post... Long time lurker...
> 
> I am a 5.5 sometimes 6. I would like to buy a pair of black revas in a six. I actually haven't tried them on but I love the look and know that they would be perfect for work. Bit nervous about a purchase without trying them on. Would you be?
> 
> had been planning on using the 25percent off bloomies code but sadly TB is not included. I will be ordering online probably from bloomies as that means no sales tax for me and a nice 10percent cash back from my credit card company. And I find that bloomies do a decent job on returns.
> 
> Any tips for saving additional money?
> 
> Thanks!


Go to a Tory Burch outlet to save money! They have new styles too!!


----------



## mlr88

I just got in the mail Tory burch sally 2 wedge, I got them in 8.5 (my normal size) and they fit but its tight in the toe area, Does anyone has notice "break" on the sally wedge? thank you


----------



## amorescaso

i had a pair of black patent leather Revas. I wore them every day for 2 weeks, determined to break them in. They never became comfortable. I donated them to Goodwill and bought a pair of Carolines and have never looked back. The Carolines are like heaven on my feet.


----------



## lexlaw18

Try the Carolines - next to Uggs, they are the most comfortable pair of shoes I've ever worn! Like wearing a pair of slippers! I wore a pair of CLs to work today - they were killing my feet after about an hour, so now I have my Carolines on  The Revas did not work for me at all. As for size, I think they are TTS - I'm a 6.5 and got these in 6.5.


----------



## daydreamluxe

Just got my first pair of Revas a couple days ago... I thought my pinky toe was going to fall off my foot. So here I am in my studio trying to break them in with a few layers of socks 

Wish me luck


----------



## Lubrusca

I was so happy when I bough my second pair of Revas... I did get the Reva Dorothy Crocodile print flats.

Boy THAT was a mistake! My first pair of Revas (plain leather), were hard ebough to break in, but the patent one is next to impossible!!!

They are gorgeous, but the patent leather is extremely stiff and it is literally cutting my feet open!

Take a look at the pictures of the front of my feet (you also should see the cuts in the back!) and the shoe in question. Sorry for the sorry state of my swollen feet 

This story will have a good ending (I guess) and that was because I did contact the Tory Burch customer service, they were extremely polite and helpful. They've emailed me a free UPS label to return the shoe to them (which I did). I am waiting for an e-gift card from them! Hope it comes soon. I will get them the Caroline flats. They seem better than the patent...


----------



## Torybri

daydreamluxe said:


> Just got my first pair of Revas a couple days ago... I thought my pinky toe was going to fall off my foot. So here I am in my studio trying to break them in with a few layers of socks
> 
> Wish me luck


I feel your pain.  My first pair of Revas were the black patent and they were soooo hard to break in.  Finally after 2 years they are comfy.  Several pairs of socks were worn for many hours around the house to speed up the break in.  Since then I've bought 6 more pairs of Revas.  They were leather not patent and they were broken in very quickly.  One pair required "NO" break in at all.  All I can say is I love the Revas but hate the break-in period.  Good luck!


----------



## zeronohiya

Lubrusca said:


> I was so happy when I bough my second pair of Revas... I did get the Reva Dorothy Crocodile print flats.
> 
> Boy THAT was a mistake! My first pair of Revas (plain leather), were hard ebough to break in, but the patent one is next to impossible!!!
> 
> They are gorgeous, but the patent leather is extremely stiff and it is literally cutting my feet open!
> 
> Take a look at the pictures of the front of my feet (you also should see the cuts in the back!) and the shoe in question. Sorry for the sorry state of my swollen feet
> 
> This story will have a good ending (I guess) and that was because I did contact the Tory Burch customer service, they were extremely polite and helpful. They've emailed me a free UPS label to return the shoe to them (which I did). I am waiting for an e-gift card from them! Hope it comes soon. I will get them the Caroline flats. They seem better than the patent...



This is the reason I sold or returned every pair of Tory Burch shoes I owned. They were beautiful but ALL were uncomfortable, both heels & flats. For the price, the pain is not worth it IMO! I would rather put the money toward another designer shoe that does not have an extended break in period like YSL's.


----------



## jess236

I returned my Revas and got the patent Eddie bow flats, which are very comfortable and don't require any breaking in. Added bonus, I've never seen anyone else wearing them.


----------



## Sssy

My Revas were killing my feet. I couldn't wear them even for 5 minutes. Trick with socks and hair drier didn't work at all. I bought cheap shoe stretcher ( which widen shoes) on ebay and it worked miracles  Now I have comfy shoes without all this drama with breaking them in


----------



## Torybri

Sssy said:


> My Revas were killing my feet. I couldn't wear them even for 5 minutes. Trick with socks and hair drier didn't work at all. I bought cheap shoe stretcher ( which widen shoes) on ebay and it worked miracles  Now I have comfy shoes without all this drama with breaking them in


That's good to know.  As we approach Black Friday and the Tory Burch BF sale I have a pair of Irish Charcoal snake print Revas on hold.  The material is similar to my black patent Revas and they "killed" my feet breaking them in.  I expect much of the same with this new pair.  Maybe I'll go the shoe stretch way instead of thick sock. THANK.


----------



## Sssy

Torybri said:


> That's good to know.  As we approach Black Friday and the Tory Burch BF sale I have a pair of Irish Charcoal snake print Revas on hold.  The material is similar to my black patent Revas and they "killed" my feet breaking them in.  I expect much of the same with this new pair.  Maybe I'll go the shoe stretch way instead of thick sock. THANK.


It's worth every penny I paid for it  It worked miracle over night without any pain or funny socks involved


----------



## Torybri

Sssy said:


> It's worth every penny I paid for it  It worked miracle over night without any pain or funny socks involved


I pick my new Revas up Saturday.  I'll wear them around the house and if there's any issues I'll be getting a pair of shoe stretchers right away.   Of course if I got the shoe stretchers now I could make a few of my other 7 pairs of Revas a bit more comfy and for sure have no issues with my new ones.   HUMMMM!


----------



## Sssy

Torybri said:


> I pick my new Revas up Saturday.  I'll wear them around the house and if there's any issues I'll be getting a pair of shoe stretchers right away.   Of course if I got the shoe stretchers now I could make a few of my other 7 pairs of Revas a bit more comfy and for sure have no issues with my new ones.   HUMMMM!



Hey, you never know, maybe this one will be super comfy for a change  Enjoy your new shoes. BTW you have a lovely collection of TB. I like your teal one with leather logo. ( at least they look teal on my laptop  )


----------



## Torybri

Sssy said:


> Hey, you never know, maybe this one will be super comfy for a change  Enjoy your new shoes. BTW you have a lovely collection of TB. I like your teal one with leather logo. ( at least they look teal on my laptop  )


Thanks for your kind words about my Tory flats collection.  I have my fingers crossed that this might be the easiest pair of Revas yet to break in.  I'll keep you posted


----------



## ifmy

I wore mine out thrice and it gave me horrible blisters on my pinky!


----------



## Torybri

Sssy said:


> Hey, you never know, maybe this one will be super comfy for a change  Enjoy your new shoes. BTW you have a lovely collection of TB. I like your teal one with leather logo. ( at least they look teal on my laptop  )



Thanks for the encouraging words about this pair being comfy right out of the box.  You were RIGHT    I wore them around the house with socks the afternoon I got them and the next day after running my morning errands is slipped off my two year old classic Revas and put my new Irish Charcoal ones on.  They felt the same.   I'm so happy, thanks for wishing me the good luck!


----------



## Sssy

Torybri said:


> Thanks for the encouraging words about this pair being comfy right out of the box.  You were RIGHT    I wore them around the house with socks the afternoon I got them and the next day after running my morning errands is slipped off my two year old classic Revas and put my new Irish Charcoal ones on.  They felt the same.   I'm so happy, thanks for wishing me the good luck!



 Lucky you. There is nothing more annoying that uncomfortable, pretty shoes .


----------



## carollynda

Sssy said:


> It's worth every penny I paid for it  It worked miracle over night without any pain or funny socks involved


Have you tried the shoe stretcher on patent shoes? I own the Reva's in black patent, but bought these online in my true size, as I hadn't yet learned that I would need to go up a half size. Needless to say, they are still sitting in my closet almost two years later as I'm afraid of the damage they will cause my feet. My only concern in having these stretched is whether the patent leather can crack it split since it isn't as supple as regular leather. Any advice would be appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## Sssy

carollynda said:


> Have you tried the shoe stretcher on patent shoes? I own the Reva's in black patent, but bought these online in my true size, as I hadn't yet learned that I would need to go up a half size. Needless to say, they are still sitting in my closet almost two years later as I'm afraid of the damage they will cause my feet. My only concern in having these stretched is whether the patent leather can crack it split since it isn't as supple as regular leather. Any advice would be appreciated! Thank you!



Hi, no I haven't tried it on patent leather. To be honest I would be a little bit scared to try. But maybe if you stretch them very slowly it will be fine. But again -patent leather is difficult to stretch and I would be worry. You can always try to sell them and buy something more comfortable ( or easier to stretch )


----------



## carollynda

Sssy said:


> Hi, no I haven't tried it on patent leather. To be honest I would be a little bit scared to try. But maybe if you stretch them very slowly it will be fine. But again -patent leather is difficult to stretch and I would be worry. You can always try to sell them and buy something more comfortable ( or easier to stretch )


Thanks for the reply. I might ask a cobbler to see if they could do it safely. If not, I'll sadly have to find them a new home.


----------



## Sssy

carollynda said:


> Thanks for the reply. I might ask a cobbler to see if they could do it safely. If not, I'll sadly have to find them a new home.



In this case a cobbler is the safest option  Hopefully your problem will be solved soon.


----------



## Gabri_5

OMG girl had the same issue! Know you don't want to hear this but keep wearing them it will get better! The more I wore my Tory's the less painful they got. Hope this helped!


----------



## CaliZTA

I always have to wear those nude peds for a while after I get new Revas. They help a lot while they break in. There is also the anti rub wax stick you buy.


----------



## janni8080

I've bought my first pair of reva black nappa leather with silver today, love them but did your feet hurt at the top of your pinky soon as you put them on or are they a bit too small for me?


----------



## aislinnh

janni8080 said:


> I've bought my first pair of reva black nappa leather with silver today, love them but did your feet hurt at the top of your pinky soon as you put them on or are they a bit too small for me?



The same thing happened to me when I had got mine, they'll be a pain for a couple of wears... but now they're amazing.


----------



## janni8080

aislinnh said:


> The same thing happened to me when I had got mine, they'll be a pain for a couple of wears... but now they're amazing.



I'll try wearing them around the house with thick socks for a couple of days


----------



## janni8080

Are tumbled leather revas the same as the nappa leather, are they tts?


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

I tried on some bleach tumbled leather Revas with the leather logo emblem at Nordstrom Rack yesterday.   I tried on both my usual TB size and a 1/2 size up.  My size was perfect with lots of room in the toe box area which is where I found the silver logo black Revas I had ordered and sent back to Saks.  I don't like white closed toe shoes as they aren't that practical for me (I stick closely to the Memorial Day to Labor Day white rule) so I didn't buy these.  I will buy these in black or any version of brown next time they are included in a sale....


----------



## Chloesmyfave

Mine took a couple earrings to break them in. I have heard that some people can't wear the Revas because of them digging in, but they can wear the Caroline flats. My Caroline's are more comfy than my revas.


----------



## ShoeDiva411

Hi! I bought my first pair of revas a month ago and find they still dig in where the toe box area is. I don't want to have to wear band aids forever. Is there something i can do to fix this like get them stretched in the toe box? I am just worried these shoes are never going to be comfortable :wondering Also should I wear them several days in a row to help them stretch?


----------



## harlem_cutie

ShoeDiva411 said:


> Hi! I bought my first pair of revas a month ago and find they still dig in where the toe box area is. I don't want to have to wear band aids forever. Is there something i can do to fix this like get them stretched in the toe box? I am just worried these shoes are never going to be comfortable :wondering Also should I wear them several days in a row to help them stretch?



You can try wearing socks and walking around the house in them. If it's a case of rubbing then you can try a friction stick like the Band Aid one. http://www.drugstore.com/band-aid-active-friction-block-stick/qxp163404

As an owner of many, many pairs of Revas I highly recommend trying these on in store if at all possible because the sizing varies slightly from season to season. Mestico, vegetable tan and suede have the most give and can be stretched pretty easily, especially if using a shoe stretcher. These also tend to run TTS. Tumbled leather varies. I have some that are TTS and others where I went up half a size. Straw, canvas and patent are the least forgiving and tend to run smaller. I also don't know anyone with narrow feet that find Revas comfortable. 

Thankfully, after going through my Goldilocks phase my biggest problem now with Revas is the dye rubbing off on my feet after the first few wears .


----------



## hawaii_girl808

I bought my first pair of Reva's last week and have worn them twice this week to work. I really don't know why everyone complains of discomfort with them. I bought them TTS and I have extremely wide feet and to me, they were super comfortable from the very first time of use.


----------



## ShoeDiva411

harlem_cutie said:


> You can try wearing socks and walking around the house in them. If it's a case of rubbing then you can try a friction stick like the Band Aid one. http://www.drugstore.com/band-aid-active-friction-block-stick/qxp163404
> 
> As an owner of many, many pairs of Revas I highly recommend trying these on in store if at all possible because the sizing varies slightly from season to season. Mestico, vegetable tan and suede have the most give and can be stretched pretty easily, especially if using a shoe stretcher. These also tend to run TTS. Tumbled leather varies. I have some that are TTS and others where I went up half a size. Straw, canvas and patent are the least forgiving and tend to run smaller. I also don't know anyone with narrow feet that find Revas comfortable.
> 
> Thankfully, after going through my Goldilocks phase my biggest problem now with Revas is the dye rubbing off on my feet after the first few wears .



Thank you so much for the advice! I love these shoes and want them to be as comfortable and they are cute! I think the friction stick would really help also I am going to continue walking around in socks with them. I bought my shoes in stores and tried on my true size and a half size up. I bought the half size up because there was more room.


----------



## lillly

I've always had this problem with my Revas but not so much with my other TB flats, especially after wearing them all day. I've had them for years and, from time to time, still have this problem but you can slip a blister bandage on and kind of hide it underneath so you don't see it but you're still comfortable!


----------



## ShoeDiva411

lillly said:


> I've always had this problem with my Revas but not so much with my other TB flats, especially after wearing them all day. I've had them for years and, from time to time, still have this problem but you can slip a blister bandage on and kind of hide it underneath so you don't see it but you're still comfortable!



A blister bandage sounds like a great idea! Can you get those at a drugstore or Target? lol


----------



## lillly

ShoeDiva411 said:


> A blister bandage sounds like a great idea! Can you get those at a drugstore or Target? lol


I've always bought mine at the drugstore! They're Band-Aid brand I believe, and I think they call them "blister cushions" or something like that. A little pricey for the few that you get in a box but I scoop them up when they're on sale because they're a necessity!


----------



## blackowl

i've had mine in a year and they already break in, so now super comfy


----------



## BirkinLover77

Addiction...Addiction...Addiction.....
I should be on Ban Island but I can't seem to stay away from these Fabulous Reva Flats. It takes some time to break in for me about a week of continuous wear a little longer on the Patent leather but overall I love them all. For spring I used the family and friends and purchase the Vanilla Cream / Gold and Blue Nile / Gold. Here is my lovely collection below:

Tory Burch Reva Flats:

1. Lobster Red / Gold
2. Derby Green / Gold
3. Equestrian Orange / Gold
4. Daily / Gold
5. Blue Nile/ Gold
6. Abbott Yellow Grey Floral
7. Sand / Gold Tumbled Patent
8. Vanilla Cream / Gold
9. Ocean Mist / Gold
10. Tory Navy / Black Serena-Flannel
11. Tory Navy / Gold Tumbled Patent


----------



## BirkinLover77

My Fabulous Collection of Tory Burch Reva Flats:


----------



## hangminhto

nv0514 said:


> The only tory flats I think are remotely comfortable are the caroline flats.  I love tory and I have 5 pairs of her shoes but they are all uncomfortable.  Not sure why I keep buying them.


Sameee  They are like foot killer but I keep buying them LOL


----------



## hangminhto

beichubs said:


> I saw a video on youtube on how to break in your shoes in about 5-10mins only. All you need is a hair dryer, thick socks (or you can layer them if needed), and of course the shoes  what you do is you put the socks on and wear the shoes with it. Set the hair dryer to low or medium hot then point it on top of your shoes, on the toe part. Do this for about 20-30 seconds, and wiggle your toes inside allowing the leather to stretch out. After that just walk around until the leather cools down. Remove the socks and check the sizing. You may repeat as needed. I've done this to 2 of my revas that I've bought .5in smaller and they worked perfectly!! You should def try it


Thanksss!! I'll def try this outt  the revas torture my feet :/


----------



## purseonal obsession

hangminhto said:


> Thanksss!! I'll def try this outt  the revas torture my feet :/




Let us know how it worked out for you.


----------



## tretrechic88

hi!

I have a pair of revas as well and boy was the break in period painful.
I put on a medium thick pair of socks and just walked around the house in them for a while to help them stretch out a bit.

I have tried the socks/blow dryer method on other shoes, but it stretches regular leather more than patent leather if that helps. Patent leather doesn't normally stretch that much.


----------



## starshar

I bought my second pair of TB, similar to Reva design - it's the Serena 2 design. Anyway, it's like the newer version of TB without the ruched ankle back design. How is this design going on for everyone so far? Comfy? 


*I got mine at a sale steal of US125 only, so I had to snag it!


Just to add on my opinion for the break-in period. My first pair was the regular Reva in nappa leather. I need underliners to wear with it or else the ruched back design just hurts the sides of my feet all the time. I got it already for close to two years, and if I walked long distance in them, it still hurts. But besides that, I just love the design so much.


----------



## sal92

I can't imagine life without a pair of black reva's with the gold medallion. Mine always take a month of daily use before they are broken in. That month is horrible the worse blisters I've ever received from shoes, red feet and the gross bubble blisters. Your feet need some major TLC each night but I promise after breaking them in they are amazing. Just don't give up! I'm on to my third pair of black Revas and they are the perfect office shoe, shopping, casual shoe


----------



## harlem_cutie

Do the new style (w/o elastic) need breaking in for most of you? I find I am a half size smaller and they have needed no adjusting. I'm wearing Anthracite Leopard almost daily. I consider animal print a neutral


----------



## pink2185

I wore my Tory Burch leather revas around the city 10 times and they never stretched (argh!), they only killed my feet! I took them to a cobbler and he stretched the leather out a bit and now they are more comfortable to be in (but don't stretch too much, they will eventually fit to your feet)


----------

